# Einzelverbindungsnachweise in der Handy-Rechnung



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

Eine Frage, die Ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt! 

Ich habe auf unserer Handyrechnung (Partnertarifvertrag von O2) zwei unbekannte Nummern gesehen, die von meinem Partner evtl. angerufen worden sind, er kennt die Nummern nicht. 

Ich will nur eins wissen, kann es sein, dass Telefonnummern in die Rechnung "dazwischengeschoben" werden, ohne dass man die Nummer angerufen hat? 

Die Kosten der beiden angerufenen Nummern sind aber nicht so hoch. Und hinter den Nummern (eine Handynummer und eine Festnetznummer im Umkreis wo wir wohnen) verbergen sich Frauen, die ihre sexuellen Dienste anbieten. 

Ich brauche Licht im Dschungel! Danke für jede ernstgemeinte Aufklärung.

Liebe Grüße
Nugat

_Doppelposting gelöscht. DJ / Mod._


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2005)

Nugat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur eins wissen, kann es sein, dass Telefonnummern in die Rechnung "dazwischengeschoben" werden, ohne dass man die Nummer angerufen hat?


Es gibt Abrechnungsfehler (aber nur selten, auch wenn in Pressemeldungen Horrorzahlen veröffentlicht werden), doch eine derartige Unterstellung halte ich persönlich für sehr gewagt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nugat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für die antwort! dann muss ich mal bei meinem partner näher forschen :x


----------



## wibu (10 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Abrechnungsfehler (aber nur selten, auch wenn in Pressemeldungen Horrorzahlen veröffentlicht werden), doch eine derartige Unterstellung halte ich persönlich für sehr gewagt.



2 *nachweislich* falsche Rechnungen seit Januar 2003 mit größeren Beträgen plus eine von neulich mit einer mir völlig unbekannten Nr. aus München (da kenne ich niemand) finde ich nicht besonders selten. Alle Rechnungen sind vom Rosa Riesen, allerdings für den Festnetzanschluss.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

Wie auch immer sowas zu Stande kommt!? Erkläre doch mal an dieser Stelle wo der Fehler in den zwei Rechnungen lag und wie Du das Problem mit der T-Com geklärt hattest. Für die Anwahl der Münchener Nummer gibt es sicher eine plausible Erklärung, hattest Du schon danach geforscht oder gehst Du lediglich davon aus dass die nicht richtig protokolliert sein kann, weil Du niemand in München kennst  - das wäre für meine Begriffe etwas dünn.

Aber, lt. WDR soll so oder so jede zehnte Rechnung falsch sein!


----------



## wibu (10 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wie auch immer sowas zu Stande kommt!? Erkläre doch mal an dieser Stelle wo der Fehler in den zwei Rechnungen lag und wie Du das Problem mit der T-Com geklärt hattest.



Habe ich schon:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3386&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Die Telkom hat irgendwann aus "reiner Kulanz" verzichtet, weil sie die Forderung nicht belegen konnte. Und alle anderen verhalten sich ruhig.
Eine Firma (klicktel) die damals nur cbc per Anmeldung anbot, war ebenfalls auf den betreffenden Rechnungen. Angemeldet hatte ich mich dort nicht, habe denen das mitgeteilt und die Gutschrift kam sofort.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Anwahl der Münchener Nummer gibt es sicher eine plausible Erklärung, hattest Du schon danach geforscht oder gehst Du lediglich davon aus dass die nicht richtig protokolliert sein kann, weil Du niemand in München kennst  - das wäre für meine Begriffe etwas dünn.



Es hätte ja ein Verwähler sein können, aber 3 Minuten kam mir dafür ziemlich lange vor. Deshalb habe ich dort mal aus reiner Neugier angerufen und siehe da, wir kannten uns nicht...



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, lt. WDR soll so oder so jede zehnte Rechnung falsch sein!



Passt ja ungefähr.

Gruß wibu


----------



## wibu (10 Mai 2005)

Noch was zur falschen Abrechnung. Es tauchte die Rufnummergasse 0198 auf den Rechnungen der TK auf. Die RegTP schrieb folgendes:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3571&highlight=0198



			
				Regtp schrieb:
			
		

> Verbraucherservice der Regulierungsbehörde
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr wibu,
> vielen Dank für Ihre erneute Anfrage vom 20.01.2004. Es obliegt allein den
> ...



Und trotzdem waren die kostenpflichtig auf dem EVN.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Mindolluin (10 Mai 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das Problem im vorliegenden Fall ist weniger, ob die Anrufe bezahlt werden müssen, sondern ob sie tatsächlich getätigt wurden. Und das lässt sich durch eine Diskussion mit der Telekom, die in der Kulanz endet, wohl kaum klären.

Mindolluin


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nugat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. gabs solche Fälle schon und die sind auch dokumentiert und belegt.

2. woher nimmst Du die Weisheit "selten" wenn 
a) weder geeichte Abrechnungsgeräte verwendet
noch
b) Fehlerraten veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> 2. woher nimmst Du die Weisheit "selten" wenn...


 Keine Weisheit nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Heiko (10 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut. Dann ists klar.


----------



## wibu (10 Mai 2005)

Mindolluin schrieb:
			
		

> wibu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig, deshalb auch mein zweites Posting im Thread (direkt unter dem ersten)



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Regtp schrieb:
> Verbraucherservice der Regulierungsbehörde
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr wibu,
> ...



Im ersten Posting:


			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Firma (klicktel) die damals nur cbc per Anmeldung anbot, war ebenfalls auf den betreffenden Rechnungen. Angemeldet hatte ich mich dort nicht, habe denen das mitgeteilt und die Gutschrift kam sofort.


Ich konnte also dort gar nicht angerufen haben.

@ Mindolluin

Jetzt o.k.?

Gruß wibu


----------

